

The Machine Is (Changing) Us - csbartus
http://mediatedcultures.net/ksudigg/?p=230

======
davi
The main off-the-cuff response I have is that the tail will wag the dog. The
deep conversations the presenter seeks for the future will be had by a small
subset of youtubers/netizens etc. But the neat thing is that those
conversations will be public, discoverable, and joinable. So aspirants to
depth will be able to find peers. Fragmentation is inevitable, and will
increase, but so too will the awareness of fragmentation. Each deeply engaged
person will know that their area of engagement is just a pocket, and island,
and they will know they can traverse to other nearby (or distant) islands as
they please.

This is all true currently, and will probably get more true going forward.

Side note/example: Deep thinkers about the news do not really watch network
television any more, except as a window into what shallow thinkers are
consuming.

\------

notes

Digital Ethnography "Toward a New Future of 'Whatever'"
<http://mediatedcultures.net/ksudigg/?p=230>

"New media might be changing the search for the authentic self." 13:56

"Not you, but this." 18:36

"They all speak video." 29:57

"They wouldn't state these things if they felt they already existed." ~30:17

